# Masterbuilt Stainless Steel Electric Smoker At Sams Club



## tonto1117 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just a heads up to anyone that might be looking. Spotted this today at my local sam's club and came home and found it on line, I know they usaully sell out of these things pretty quick. 

Link: http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...446&pCatg=3997


----------



## smoked (Feb 23, 2007)

that's a good price for the stainless one, I paid 199.99 for the regular ol black one!!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a good price...darn, I just got that other one, my hubby would shoot me...


----------



## dawgwhat (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been eye ball'n one of those at bass pro 
just wondering how ya'll like them?
I got a couple of carcoal ones,but every time I cook
on them,it don't turn out right


----------



## smoked (Feb 24, 2007)

I love mine, it's yet to let me down......the only thing that didn't work was my last sausage smoke and that was my fault for not putting enough cure in the damn meat!!!!


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, I got my smoker at Sams last Fall, sometimes they have really good deals!


----------



## smoked (Feb 24, 2007)

nope, only diff is the outside appearnce, black verses stainless steel is all.......and actually I kinda like the black myself, easier to keep clean then stainless.....my grill is stainless and cleaning is a be-atch....


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 24, 2007)

$299 seems like too much for this one.  Cabelas has the stainless one for $249.


----------



## smoked (Feb 24, 2007)

now that you mention it...I think your right the stainless should be 249.....maybe it was a typo and tonto ment 199 for stainless, I could see that at sam's.......


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nope, the price tag was $299. Didn't really know if that was a good deal or not being that Iv'e never priced them out. I figured because it was at sam's maybe it was, inflation ##**


----------



## jmatt (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought a stainless model at Cabelas yesterday for $249. I'm new to the meat smoking hobby, I'll be lurking here quite a bit.

Any tips for a new electric smoker owner?


----------



## smoked (Feb 27, 2007)

yea, I ran mine at 100 for half hour with damper wide open to burn off the factory oils......then let it season with hickory for 5 hours at 220......


----------



## ol sparky (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought a black masterbuilt Saturday at Academy sporting goods. After opening the box I found it was the old model without the improvements and was quite dissapointed. Price 199

I checked out the one at sams for 299 on Sunday and went ahead and bought it. 

The sams one is much much larger. Its wider and taller I didnt check depth. They list the internal cook space in cubic inches. Conversions yields 3 cubic feet I believe.

The differences between old and new from sams:

1. There is a drain in the back and a removeable catch basin. 

2. The ash pan is removeable and it already has the (updated) cover welded on to stop flareups.

3. Door seal is no longer magnetic and is rounded to allow it to slide easier I suppose.

4. There is an adjustable latch on the side to hold the door closed.

5. The adjustable smoke vent at the top.

6. There is something square sticking out of the bottom of the unit I have no idea what it is or what its for. Its pictured in the manual wich can be downloaded from masterbuilt if anyone wants to try to figure it out.

7. The wood chip inserter is not removable when its inverted (dumping position) I thought the black one should have been that way but it came out easily enough.

I'm sure the size is the major factor with regard to the price differential.


----------



## ol sparky (Mar 8, 2007)

I posted some pictures in the roll call area.

I noted last night (3rd use) after my wife opened the smoker to check meat temp that the seal on the hinge side was kind of "Pulled" or rolled inwards a bit and the pins that it is mounted to are visible.  So I called customer service regarding the seal to ask whats the deal.  The woman was very nice and wanted to help but her answer was essentially that the unit was designed to vent smoke/steam from wherever it could.  She went on to explain the first one did so but had deficiencies and as a result they added the vent at the top.  The seal did not come off, just slipped sideways a bit.  I have seen the mod smoked made, it would probably work but the seal is more like Â¼ inch so I would need smaller angle.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 8, 2007)

they stainless M.B. at sams is 6 inches or so taller than ANYONES .
this is all "meat room"

this is a special -- made for sams ---unit....

it has 800 watt heating element


----------



## ol sparky (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, when I asked the masterbuilt C.S. rep about the seal she told me that they don't even see those, they go from the factory straight to Sams.

I also asked her what that protrusion is underneath she didnt know, again because they dont see them.  I did discover last night during my first mod to the unit of adding wheels that it is the electronics package.  I guess they needed additional distance to keep it cooler than everything else.


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

those are all the same updates mine had......the question is for the price at sams, is that unit actually bigger? I know they have a model that is different then what they show on their site, so it's possible......just I don't have a sam's close by to actually go and check.....and yes mine has the 800 watt element


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

hey I just checked sam's site and the unit is bigger......the standard units are:

13 3/4 X 17 X 30 1/4 (outside box, door not included)

inside... 

12 3/4 X 15 1/4 X 26 1/2 

unit at sams is as stated....

24.6 X 18.41 X 41.5


all outside dim's not sure if that includes door or not.......now if that's right.....it's significantly bigger.....but the dim's on masterbuilts site for the standard unit is not correct either....


then again, just looking at the pic's sparky posted in the roll call and dim's you listed....it's bigger....dangit.....that little thing on the bottom is on mine also, I believe it's actually where the transformer is sitting for the power to the unit.....my best guess!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 11, 2007)

If that's the case then $299 doesn't seem like a bad deal at all.


----------

